# Few of my toys



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

1st is a Fender Jazz 2nd is a ESP 6 String 3 rd is and old Robin Bass


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, those are nice!! That Robin has a cool Pick guard. ROCK ON BRO!!!:doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Robins are spensive. lol


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I LOVE the ESP! It kind of reminds me of my old Ibanez BTB 405.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Bigj said:


> 1st is a Fender Jazz 2nd is a ESP 6 String 3 rd is and old Robin Bass


Man those are great! This is what I am currently slumming with.


----------

